# This years Utah big game hunts.



## deeker (Oct 4, 2011)

My youngest sons friend, aka adopted son Chase shot this 6x6 bull in a limited entry area about six miles from our home monday around 1000hrs.

With a T/C .50 cal inline muzzleloader. His first elk kill.

[video]http://pictures.sprintpcs.com//mmps/RECIPIENT/023_5319314bc8d616cf_1/2?inviteToken=JEQ42WhFYkPoJLTaz8KU&limitsize=258,258&outquality=90&squareoutput=255,255,255&ext=.jpg&iconifyVideo=true&wm=1[/video]


----------



## Blazin (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats to him! I bet he was stoked


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 4, 2011)

That is nice.


----------



## deeker (Oct 4, 2011)

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/mmps/...pg&&&outquality=90&ext=.jpg&limitsize=615,500


----------

